# Scioto River



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

OK guys im in Columbus for business this week. I'm staying like 5 minutes from the river in south Bloomfield. Anyone have any pointers? I'd like to fish for crappie or bass.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

just got back from the scioto....i fished under hayden bridge...and this one guy was slaying crappies.

i caught a few small bass and the other guy next to me had tight lines out for cats and didnt see him reel anything in. 


Griggs Reservoir below the dam is good for smallmouth bass. 

Good luck


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

looks like im going to be crappie fishing!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

You are staying in a great location. Any bridge that crosses around S. Bloom. has decent access and great fish. White bass, smallies, saug-fish.


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

i'll let everyone know how I Do!


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

caught 6 crappie, 4 white bass, 4 smallies and 1 sauger, he was a hawg too!!! caught him on a 2 1/2 inch rattle trap crawfish colored!

good times!!!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Sounds like you did very well. Another option is your less than 30 mins from Hargus. We are cooking up Crappie for dinner tonight from this weekend. Plenty of bass to be caught also. Good luck.


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

CamdenGizzard said:


> caught 6 crappie, 4 white bass, 4 smallies and 1 sauger, he was a hawg too!!! caught him on a 2 1/2 inch rattle trap crawfish colored!
> 
> good times!!!


oh,.,,,, how could I forget my snag..... 4-5 lb carp. it was one heck of a fight. 6lb mr crappie and a roadrunner. the hole must have been crawling with them.


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

BigChessie said:


> Sounds like you did very well. Another option is your less than 30 mins from Hargus. We are cooking up Crappie for dinner tonight from this weekend. Plenty of bass to be caught also. Good luck.


DUDE! thats great! I didn't even know it existed..... good crappie population huh? I might have to check it out after I get out of training one day this week. Location for the crappie? Whats the water temp? they spawning yet?

thats only 13.5 mi from where im staying. i could cast there! im gonna have to at least try. my buddy im staying with is meeting me at Bettell lake after he gets off work today. We have caught some fish there before, I won't keep them though.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

PM has been sent


----------



## BobcatAngler (Jul 28, 2006)

CamdenGizzard said:


> OK guys im in Columbus for business this week. I'm staying like 5 minutes from the river in south Bloomfield. Anyone have any pointers? I'd like to fish for crappie or bass.


Have fun fishing, but be carful in the car. South Bloomfield is a speed trap!


----------



## mattbb (May 28, 2011)

any place good around Columbus?


----------

